# JoJos Mini Mart 2013/2014 Come on in we are [OPEN]



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy New YEAR!!!!
WE CAN RESTOCK ITEMS
Email Us At: jojominimart@yahoo.com
You May Enter Our Email List By Emailing And Just Tell Us.




If You See - New Beside a Item That Means Its New To The Store  Stays For 2 Weeks!




Spoiler: GRYOIDS:



Mini Gongoid - Free
 Tall Strumboid 
 Lullaboid
 Mega Percoloid 
 Mini Freakoid 
 Drilloid 
 Mega Dingloid





Spoiler: SHIRTS:



School Jacket 
 Jagged Tee 
 Kiddie tee





Spoiler: HATS



Frog Cap 
 Warbonnet (2)  
 Green Knit Hat (2) 
 Purple- Imp Hood (2)  
 Swimming Cap 
-Terry-cloth do-rag





Spoiler: WALLPAPERS:



Library Wall
 Party Wall





Spoiler: FLOORS:



Block Floor





Spoiler: GEMS:



Emerald X 9
Amethyst X 6 
 Ruby X 6 
 Sapphire X 6 
 Silver Nugget X 2





Spoiler: SEA SHELLS:



FREE





Spoiler: ITEMS:



Robo-Closet
* You May Order Items If Its Orderable And If I Have It NEW*
Snow Globe 
Mrs. Flamingo
 Stripe TV 
 Blue Clock 
 Small Magazine Rack 
 Billiard Table 
 Small LED display 
 Campfire 
 Asteroid  
 Pachira 
 Metronome 
 Office Desk
Refrigerator





Spoiler: HELMETS:



Blue-Zap Helmet 
 Lion-Dance Mask
Samus Mask 
Markar's Mask





Spoiler: PANTS:



Bone Pants





Spoiler: GLASSES:



Pilot Shades





Spoiler: FRUIT:



Apple's Bundels





Spoiler: Full Sets



1 Full Rococo Set (Can Order More)



Remember If You Want Any Thing Changed Just P.M Me Or Email Me At jojominimart@yahoo.com And Name It Store Feed Back  
Last Updated: December 10 2013
Have A Question????? P.M Me



Looking for:
WETSUITS 
http://moridb.com/catalogs/vqRTUe4k1f

Please check out: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?127327-Animal-Crossing-Whats-it-about-Please-take-a-look!-%28Pls-sticky%29


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2014)

kan i get a 2 bell gift kard 4 hype?


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Can I get a 1 bell gift card for JoJo Man?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Can I get a 1 bell gift card for Flopolopagous?


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Can I get a 1 bell gift card for Flopolopagous?



Oh, yeah I would like to get one for FireNinja1 as well!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo, this is the Bell Tree Market Place. To do business here people will have to trade you Bell Tree bells, not in-game bells. If you are selling for in-game bells I'll need you to use your previous thread that you made in Re-Tail, here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?126521-JoJos-Mini-Mart-2013-2014-Come-on-in-we-are-OPEN

It's just a little confusing you have two threads. If you don't wish to sell in this thread for Bell Tree bells, let me know.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah the TBT bells for items and make offers and no 1 bell gift cards and they are for THIS store only.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Yeah the TBT bells for items and make offers and no 1 bell gift cards and they are for THIS store only.


Do you understand the conversion rates? 1 TBT may be a lot more than what you think.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

How? Making the gift cards so Pay now if you want or say 'YES"

- - - Post Merge - - -

How? Making the gift cards so Pay now if you want or say 'YES"

Made them

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have the gift cards made pay now.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

i have the gift cards made pay now.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Paid. Give the extra TBT on the gift card, thank you.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 24773


I accidentally sent you 1 TBT, I'll buy something with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only thing I actually want is the party wall.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

here we go its not worth 1


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> here we go its not worth 1



How much is it worth, then?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

More. OR your dog in your town  ^^^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

More. OR your dog in your town  ^^^^^
BUMP

- - - Post Merge - - -

More. OR your dog in your town  ^^^^^
BUMP
------------------------------------------------
it's fine if you dont it'l = cancel order
------------------------------------------------

Or make me a cool game with notepad!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> More. OR your dog in your town  ^^^^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


2 TBT? Also, stop double posting/at least edit it out (oh yay, my OCD). BTW you aren't allowed to trade non-ACNL related things for AC items. Do you know the conversion rates here on TBT?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

your dog in your town. also sorry


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dog? What dog?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

See in your signature
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2873/11420296474_e25318bc01_o.png


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> See in your signature
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2873/11420296474_e25318bc01_o.png


I'm sorry, but how did you get that link?

Read my sig. The answer is there.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

what? you have them???


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm just going going to give it straightforward; he's not for sale.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JoJo Man said:


> what? you have them???



No, my dreamies are achieved. That means he's not for sale. My final offer is 5 TBT, which pans out to 30k after conversions.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Banning Users:
~~~~~~~~~~
                           How about we say: Think to be nice.                           
FireNinja1 Due to:______________________________________ 
                Jan. 27 2014
Ban ends:___________________________


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Banning Users:
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> How about we say: Think to be nice.                           Jan. 27 2014
> FireNinja1 Due to:______________________________________ Ban ends:___________________________



I'm sorry, but since when does merely declining offers cause punishments?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Have a nice day you should get a PM shortly


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2014)

ban hammered!!111!!11!!!1!!1!!!


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

God said:


> ban hammered!!111!!11!!!1!!1!!!



what?


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like to buy a 1 tbt gift card for God


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2014)

Hype said:


> I'd like to buy a 1 tbt gift card for God



thx u meen da wurld 2 me


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

WE NO LONGER DO 1-10 TBT Gift cards.


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

I'M DYING OMG


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Ban Users:
~~~~~~~~~~
                          How about we say: Think to be nice.
FireNinja1 Due to:______________________________________
               Jan. 27 2014
Ban ends:___________________________

- - - Post Merge - - -

really


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry, I'll stop spamming the thread. c:


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

i lost mac ;(


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Ban Users:
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> How about we say: Think to be nice.
> FireNinja1 Due to:______________________________________
> ...



Sorry, but why is he banned?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Sorry, but why is he banned?



I'm wondering this as well.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

here we go.

Baning Users:
~~~~~~~~~
                           Asking why others are banned. Also Chatty
beary509 Due to: _______________________________________
                        Never
Ban ends: _________________________


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> here we go.
> 
> Baning Users:
> ~~~~~~~~~
> ...



EXCUSE ME?!?!
This makes no sense...
Its called Chatzy. And you impersonated me, insulted me, and tried to ban me out of my own chat!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

HOLY CRAP EHEHHEHEHEHE 
I'd like to say hi and buy something


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> HOLY CRAP EHEHHEHEHEHE
> I'd like to say hi and buy something


 Be careful
He might ban you for being nice


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Have a nice day you should get a PM shortly



OMG ARE YOU A MOD????????


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh Beary you're right!


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like to buy an 11 bell card for Allyse.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

You dont get it.

what would you like to buy thats NOT gift cards?


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> OMG ARE YOU A MOD????????



Nope.
He's just desperate.


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like 2 buy 4 11 bell gift cards for hype, fireninja1, lauren and beary509


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> You dont get it.
> 
> what would you like to buy thats NOT gift cards?


To be fair, you said no more gift cards from 1-10 TBT bells. He asked for an 11 bell card.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> You dont get it.
> 
> what would you like to buy thats NOT gift cards?



Can I buy a card gift?


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> You dont get it.
> 
> what would you like to buy thats NOT gift cards?




You know, maybe you should put it on the front page?


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Could I buy an 11 bell gift card for myself?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

i WOULD LIKE 20 BELL GIFT CARDS


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

You know Jojo,
Pretending you are a mod and threatening to ban people isn't very nice.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 20, 2014)

Can I buy a giftcard for just 1 TBT bell?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

beary509 said:


> You know Jojo,
> Pretending you are a mod and threatening to ban people isn't very nice.



ooooh wait till the mods see this.


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Just report him guys. He doesn't need to be on TBT if he's going to be immature. Don't argue with him and make the mods unleash their fury upon yourselves. ^~^


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh crap 11 people


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> Can I buy a giftcard for just 1 TBT bell?



Can't do that. You'll get banned automatically.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Oh crap 11 people
> 
> View attachment 24796



YOU ARE MY NEW FRIEND, BE MY FRIEND PLEASE


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

I Quit. Thanks if you would like to buy use here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?126521-JoJos-Mini-Mart-2013-2014-Come-on-in-we-are-OPEN

In game bells only


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2014)

Do I still get my cardgifts?


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Quick, everyone!  *TO THE RETAIL BOARD!*


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

AWAY KIDDIES!


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> YOU ARE MY NEW FRIEND, BE MY FRIEND PLEASE




I WILL BE YOUR FRIEND


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2014)

So I know the pigs shut down your last place, but do you think I could get a discount on shipping?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2014)

I designed you a nice storefront:


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

TO THIS ONE

POST ALL YOUR SPAM


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I designed you a nice storefront:



I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I designed you a nice storefront:



Can I get a gift card for missing ears?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm paying 20% of those shipping costs, buy away them gift cards.


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Shhhhh. Justin doesn't know about this thread.


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Shhhhh. Justin doesn't know about this thread.



Take your piss somewhere else


----------



## Justin (Jan 20, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Shhhhh. Justin doesn't know about this thread.



Hi.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Shhhhh. Justin doesn't know about this thread.



[size=0.5]He does[/size]


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I designed you a nice storefront:



Your dog

FN HE HAS THE DOG!!!


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

OH GOD


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> [size=0.5]He does[/size]



*[/div=center]


----------



## Flop (Jan 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> Hi.



*Puts diaper on*  ^~^


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

OH NO ITS THE ADMIN HIDE NOW NOW NOW.

Lynn, that was a much needed dog for him! Thank you, I'm giving you a 50k gift card.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 20, 2014)

The best way to run a shop is to set the prices yourself. This makes it easy for everyone to know how much to give you for your items.

Also, Justin, I am become disappoint.


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2014)

Reopened by request. Please be respectful of JoJo's thread and don't troll it to death again.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 21, 2014)

IF YOU SPAMMED YOU ARE BANNED FROM JOJO'S MINI MART FOR EVER


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2014)

Can I get a 30 bell gift card?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 21, 2014)

Your banned


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 21, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> IF YOU SPAMMED YOU ARE BANNED FROM JOJO'S MINI MART FOR EVER



Hi I will sue you for discriminatory practices


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 21, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Your banned



You're*


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm banned? I didn't even spam! You said all spammers will be banned and I only posted once!!!!!! NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 21, 2014)

Jojo you may have missed this earlier but I designed a nice storefront for you, you should put it on your front page.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there! Awesome, you have some items I need.

Can I have a billiard table and an office desk?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 21, 2014)

Your stock hasn't been updated since before Christmas? Yikes! Can you let me know when you get a new shipment in?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 21, 2014)

Guys, remember dont forget to like us on facebook and join the email list!

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007293275026


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Your banned


JoJo, he was asking for a legitimate gift card, and you "banned " him. I hope you're not surprised that no one is buying from you.  Youre simply ridiculous. At least be fair to the people who just want to buy something. Are you going to ban Oath too for asking for something?


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, can I pee on your shoes?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 21, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> Hi, can I pee on your shoes?



Shyla <3


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 21, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Shyla <3



Gancake <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)

May I have some giant clam shells if you have them?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 21, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> May I have some giant clam shells if you have them?



I may....

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Guys, remember dont forget to like us on facebook and join the email list!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007293275026



~TRASH THAT~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flopolopagous said:


> JoJo, he was asking for a legitimate gift card, and you "banned " him. I hope you're not surprised that no one is buying from you.  Youre simply ridiculous. At least be fair to the people who just want to buy something. Are you going to ban Oath too for asking for something?



No more gift cards


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 21, 2014)

I want your free mini gongoid. I hope I don't have to pay shipping fees.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2014)

Could I get a Mega Gongoid?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 21, 2014)

you do it 1K

- - - Post Merge - - -

1K


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2014)

i thought i was banned


----------



## Beary (Jan 21, 2014)

1 K for a gyroid??


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 21, 2014)

beary509 said:


> 1 K for a gyroid??



The gyroid is free! The shipping is 1k. ^.^


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I the only one surprised that this thread is not getting more spam.


----------



## Hype (Jan 22, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Am I the only one surprised that this thread is not getting more spam.


It probably isn't because Justin asked people not to troll it. Also why is there 1k shipping on a free item. It's not as if you actually ship it. All the person would do is go to your town and pick it up normally, so it makes no sense. Also 1k does practically nothing in the game, so it's just a waste of time, but whatever makes you happy. Unless the shipping thing is a joke. I can't tell. :x


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

NO GROIDS YOU ARE ALL BANNED HERE


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

If you don't want to sell them, why put them up for sale?


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

i do! not to the ones that are banned


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 22, 2014)

What's considered spam? AND HOW DO WE KNOW IF WE'RE BANNED OR NOT? _plzmakebanlistonfrontpage
_
I HOPE THIS ISN'T SPAM.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> i do! not to the ones that are banned



IMHO the bans are pointless. The people who spammed prefer Mafia, The Basement, or the two chatrooms we have.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 22, 2014)

Can I have a 1 bell gift card please, I'm poor but would like to take part in the festivities!


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

no more gift cards read the first page.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> IMHO the bans are pointless. The people who spammed prefer Mafia, The Basement, or the two chatrooms we have.



FROM JOJOS mini mart and all who spamed is banned


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> no more gift cards read the first page.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I still see the gift card feature.

It's still pointless regardless.


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh. Jojo's mom is here.


----------



## jojos_mom (Jan 22, 2014)

jojo what did I tell you about playing nice with your friends?   do you need to be in timeout?


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

jojos_mom said:


> jojo what did I tell you about playing nice with your friends?   do you need to be in timeout?



I'M DYING OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

jojos_mom said:


> jojo what did I tell you about playing nice with your friends?   do you need to be in timeout?



WHO  MADE THIS??????????????? DARE U


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

jojos_mom said:


> jojo what did I tell you about playing nice with your friends?   do you need to be in timeout?



I'm equally confused as everyone else.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

jojos_mom said:


> jojo what did I tell you about playing nice with your friends?   do you need to be in timeout?


FAKE AND THATS NOT ME?! WHo is is @beary509 its u because you said "Blah" before they even posted....


----------



## jojos_mom (Jan 22, 2014)

and change those stained sheets before dinner.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

jojos_mom said:


> and change those stained sheets before dinner.



.....? what the?


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> FAKE AND THATS NOT ME?! WHo is is @beary509 its u because you said "Blah" before they even posted....



I could see her in the 'Viewing this thread.'....


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

well its not me! i'll ask a mod to run a IP test


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> well its not me! i'll ask a mod to run a IP test




Dafuq is that ._.


----------



## Mao (Jan 22, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Dafuq is that ._.



They'll trace the IP address and stalk you idk you're not aloud multiple account's so...


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> They'll trace the IP address and stalk you idk you're not aloud multiple account's so...



I only have 1, lol.


----------



## Mao (Jan 22, 2014)

beary509 said:


> I only have 1, lol.



ik, sorry. I wasn't trying to aim it at you


----------



## Beary (Jan 22, 2014)

JOJO'S MOM IS BACK


----------



## jojos_mom (Jan 22, 2014)

jojo stop using fancy internet words.  your dinner will be ready soon go wash up.


----------



## Emily (Jan 22, 2014)

guys you do realise jojo is probably like 10 or something and doesnt understand you are taking the **** out of him .-.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 22, 2014)

stop being confusing, guys. jojo's doing his best here.

*_not mini-modding_ :]


----------



## Lauren (Jan 22, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> WHO  MADE THIS??????????????? DARE U



HAHAHA WHAT! 

Anyway, I was never banned formally so can I still order


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

I AM NOT 10 I AM 15 YEARS OLD


----------

